# TouchPad Charging recommendations?



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

So I have had mine sitting here all packaged up since tuesday.

And im looking to now actually open it and play with it,

Do you recommend I charge to full when off, or on? Perhaps run it dry and then charge it up?

You used to be told, Charge it for 8 hours before you use it...

That surely can't be true of todays rechargeable battery technology?


----------



## NewZJ (Aug 21, 2011)

new battery tech doesn't matter, you can't ruin it. charge it first if you are ocd. you can play with it while charging


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Are you sure I can't ruin it? My desire battery seems pretty messed up


----------



## bedalus (Aug 26, 2011)

It does say in the booklet to charge it fully before use.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Good to know! I would have found that out when I opened it up I guess


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Naw. Mine was abut 3/4 charged so it powered up. It didn't last long though. My trick is to deep cycle the battery (to complete shut down) at least weekly then leave it charging on THEIR A/C adapter over night (not just to where it says 100% in the display). Their charger has a higher amp rating that a standard USB port so it will charge faster than tethering to a computer. In fact, most USB output is low enough that the tablet will often report that it won't charge. It will but it will take a long time and will discharge if the tab is being used heavily (video, etc.).

After the 2nd deep cycle, I found that the TouchPad ran a LOT longer (double) on a full charge than it did when first unboxed.

I've found that my mobile devices last longer on a charge than co-workers with similar items that recharge all the time or at partial discharge without a periodic deep cycle.


----------



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I read somewhere that you should always wait until about 20% battery life is left before charging to make the overall life of the battery last longer. That goes for really any rechargeable device, not just the TP.


----------

